# iPhone Photography Course Instructor..?



## beckstoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Does anyone else find this incredibly weird? An ad on CL for someone to develop and teach an iPhone Photography Class!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/crg/4064616542.html

Holy Moly


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2013)

I spend time where there is a very large, and illustrious, camera club. They have had a phone category in the competitions for some time, it is the best supported category. My local camera club recently had a talk on phone photography and various popular phone imaging apps, it was the best attended meeting of the year so far.

For many people, even those with a keen interest in photography, phone images are plenty good enough for their intended output of computer screens, televisions, low res websites (Flickr/Facebook) etc.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 15, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Does anyone else find this incredibly weird? An ad on CL for someone to develop and teach an iPhone Photography Class!
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/crg/4064616542.html
> 
> Holy Moly



Probably should take the course now. Smart Phone cameras are going to replace DSLR's next.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2013)

And ... there are absolutely NO requirements or qualifications noted for the instructor. 

It sounds like If you own a Iphone, you are a qualified training instructor. You need to know nothing about photography.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 15, 2013)

.
Does not seem odd at all to me.

I know a graphic artist in northern CA who has become a very accomplished (and award-winning) iPhone artist. She is rather well paid to travel to some exotic places to teach this stuff.

Art is, I guess, where you find it!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2013)

This really proves that gear doesn't matter to an artist. He/She will produce whatever is handy at that moment. IPhone or any smart phone cam is very much welcome to the art of photography. I'm waiting for the time there'll be an IPhone RAW format, full manual exposure, a sensor of about 1/1.7 and around 5X zoom. That'll be awesome! I'll get rid of my G11 for that. Canon and Mac collaboration? Please???


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

emerging trend - though I prefer quality over small size


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 16, 2013)

RGF said:


> emerging trend - though I prefer quality over small size



That's what she said

(rimshot)


----------



## Jay Khaos (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't find it weird. In fact, depending on what it teaches, it might prove to be more useful than a DSLR course. Photographers should learn composition/framing before even worrying about manual adjustments in my opinion.

Also, what requirements and qualifications does one need to teach basic photography other than research and practice?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> I don't find it weird. In fact, depending on what it teaches, it might prove to be more useful than a DSLR course. Photographers should learn composition/framing before even worrying about manual adjustments in my opinion.
> 
> Also, what requirements and qualifications does one need to teach basic photography other than research and practice?


You need to know something about photography, experience from operating a camera does not mean much, you need some evidence that you know what you are doing, not just own a iphone. 
There were no requirements at all in the ad, you need to know nothing at all about photography, just how to operate the camera in the phone?


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Does anyone else find this incredibly weird? An ad on CL for someone to develop and teach an iPhone Photography Class!
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/crg/4064616542.html
> 
> Holy Moly



Dear Beckstoy

Quote :

"Resolved Question

How many smartphones are in use in the world today?
Interested to read some stats on the number of smartphones in use today as compared to the total number of mobile phones which is estimated at around 2 billion. I'd like to know what % of that 2 billion pie are smartphones. I know this isn't an exact science, but I'm sure there are some numbers or guesses published for this. Please cite sources."
End Quote.

Yes, From Estimate = 1/4 of Smart Phone users in this world = 500 Millions of them, and they Click to take the Photos in every Mili-seconds. Yes, If some one-YOU, make a class of " How to take the PRO photos by Smart Phone" on Internet, and Just Charge them $ 2 US Dollars per course, and only 10% of the Users come to pay and Learn with You = Yes, You will be the the Fast Millionaire in making.

Yes, I will be the first one to pay $ 2 Us Dollars to your Class----Yes, I must buy the Super Smart PhoneNokia Lumia 1020 = 41 MP Camera first.
Surapon


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 16, 2013)

CreativeLive just had an iPhone Photo course last week


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Does anyone else find this incredibly weird?


No ... I'm sure there are lots of people who want to learn ... not everyone has to be a DSLR geek ... It is easy to be self-righteous (myself included) about things we consider "below our standards", but if what is being taught is useful, learning is always good no matter how stupid it might seem to someone else.


----------



## TM (Sep 16, 2013)

Interesting trend. As mobile technology matures, mobile phones will easily match prosumer DSLR capabilities. For video, the upcoming iPhone 5s is already rivaling DSLRs. It will support 120fps shooting HD 720p - twice as many frames as 5D MKIII.

Given the mass layoffs of news photojournalists, anyone with a phone is now a photographer with the proper photography basics.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Sep 16, 2013)

iPhone courses are popping up everywhere. Even professional photographers teach classes in iPhone photography, as well as various Art Institutes. And National Geographic even gives tips on photographing with the iPhone.

Camera manufacturers have in essence been put on notice: There are multi-use devices out there (phones) that can take as good as, if not better images than some of the lower-end one-trick pony cameras.

One of my coworkers just mentioned this to me today. Took Apple to figure out and incorporate technology that adjusts the iPhone 5S's flash output:

"_A new True Tone Flash tops off the features. When you take a flash picture, the usual problem is that the ambient light varies in color temperature—fluorescent is cooler and bluer; incandescent is yellower. The new flash in iPhone 5S solves such problems with two LEDs, one a cooler white one and another a warmer one. Over 1000 unique variations of the two give you the appropriate color flash for wherever you're shooting, Schiller said_."

How useful it is depends -- but for Apple to incorporate essentially auto-white balancing in a phone!

No filters. No gels.

Nikon and Canon engineers might want to pay heed.

Is the DSLR days numbered. I don't think so but the competition is heating up for non-professional, everyday Jane & Joe's that just don't care to have a traditional camera in their hands or slung around their necks by a strap to photograph. They'd just as soon have a smartphone with a built-in camera than a point & shoot or entry-level DSLR.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 17, 2013)

I may need to let my colleague know the useful information. She has 5D3, but she take more photos via her iPhone 5. :-*


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 17, 2013)

Does anyone is qualified to teach the photo with mobile phone? Some time ago I did a course in "RESEARCH IN CREATIVE ARTS TECHNOLOGY". :-X The teacher taught using paints, pencils, paper, and art history. At the end of the course, the students made an exhibition of his photos and paintings. Someone put beside my photos a label "mixed media", and I told the teacher I did just photos, not mixed with paints and pencils to look cool ... : She is a fan of Marcel Duchamp (I hate conceptual art) and said it is good to look cool, and even though I take pictures "traditional", should do some mystery about the techniques I used in the work. :-[ I was photographing the work of my colleagues, and the teacher asked me to play with my camera a bit. I handed him my Canon SLR with color positive film and Sigma 24-70mm, and she asked the question: "Where's the zoom?".    I was dazed at the obvious, and showed the rubber ring on the lens. :-\ She is not a photographer. She is an artist, but ... WTF!!


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 17, 2013)

My iPhone definitely has it's uses. It's great when I'm at work and I need to take a quick photo of a machine part and can text it to my boss on the spot. It will never replace my beloved 6D.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Sep 20, 2013)

Hadn't checked my email for a few days. When I did, I found this:


https://www.viewpointgallery.org/civicrm/event/info?id=127&reset=1


It's a workshop being offered through a member owned photography gallery I belong to.

Talk about coincidence ;D


----------



## JohnQ (Sep 20, 2013)

I can definitely see it.

The guy pictured was a pro shooting a local running event, taking a phone picture for one of the runners. It's noteworthy though, that the lady with the phone chose him because because she felt like he would know how to take a good picture.


----------



## RC (Sep 20, 2013)

Weird, very weird, and I know I'm in the minority. But hey if this person can make a few bucks teaching others how to use their iphones more power to them.

Camera phones are great for snaps and capturing simple images, period. I believe its a trend (that's not going away) and largely generational. To me its no different than listening to great music. Many people are satisfied with their ipod and earbud speakers. Myself, I run my music through a HQ multi-channel audio system. Sure, sometimes I have to settle for portable audio and sometimes I have to settle for my P&S camera, and sometimes I have to pull out my phone. 

This describes my use of a phone camera very well:


captainkanji said:


> My iPhone definitely has it's uses. It's great when I'm at work and I need to take a quick photo of a machine part and can text it to my boss on the spot. It will never replace my beloved 6D.


----------

